# Heres some of our favorites from 2011!



## Janet Farkas (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Heres some of our favorites from 2012!*

They are fantastic! So cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Heres some of our favorites from 2012!*

Awww..... how adorable!!! Love the spots


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Heres some of our favorites from 2012!*

I love the long line of babies! Cute!

Welcome to the site too


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh so cute! In the one pic they look like a bunch of little Holstein calves! Adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You sure do like your black and white kids don't you. I love the line of kids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute!!! Love all the black/white


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Black and white is so neat! Also love the waddles!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh how cute!!! They look like little Holstien calves! Are they Kikos?


----------



## Janet Farkas (Jan 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh how cute!!! They look like little Holstien calves! Are they Kikos?


No they are not Kikos, they are Tennessee fainting goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sooo cute! love 'em


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ..very cute...


----------



## NMSFG (Jan 26, 2012)

I love it! They are so cute.


----------

